#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Μηχανολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Πρόβλημα υπολογισμού σχέσης μετάδοσης σε φορτηγό

## nicoldinho143

Είμαι ιδιοκτήτης ενός scania 143 450 estepe 1995 και επίσης μηχανολόγος μηχανικός 
Πριν καιρό αλλάξαμε διαφορικό βάζοντας το 3,08 ( 37/12 δοντια ) 
Προς εκπληξην μου είδα ότι το συγκεκριμένο διαφορικό, είναι πιο αργό απ ότι θεωρητικά έπρεπε να είναι . 
Με 6η όβερ δηλαδη 12η και 315/80 R22.5 ελαστικά στις 1400 στροφές έχω 80 km/h ενώ θα έπρεπε ( όπως και στο 144) να έχω 91,80 km/h ( δεν υπολογίζω απώλειες λόγω φθοράς ελαστικών) 
Αυτο αποδεικνύεται μηχανολογικά με βάση τον παρακάτω τύπο:


Ταχύτητα μηχανής : 1400 rpm 
επιλεγμένη ταχύτητα  : 12th ( grs 900 gear ratio direct drive 1:1)
διαφορικό : 3.08 
ελαστικά : 315/80 R22.5 ( η διάμετρος είναι 1072mm και η περίμετρος 1072x3.14) 



U= (1400 rpm)&#215;(1/1:1)&#215;(1/3.08)&#215;(1072&#215;3.14)=
   =1530036.3 mm/h  / 1000
   = 1530.03     m/h     / 60 
   = 25.50 m/s x 3.6
   = 91.80 km/h


Όπως είδατε, αποδεικνύεται ότι το διαφορικό που φοράω στο φορτηγό μου δίνει πολυ λιγότερα χιλιόμετρα απο αυτά που έπρεπε να έχω .
Επίσης το στροφόμετρο και το κοντέρ λειτουργούν κανονικά και είναι ελεγμένα . 
Σας παρακαλώ να διαθέσετε την εμπειρία και την γνώση σας ώστε να μου δώσετε κάποιες απαντήσεις και συμβουλές σχετικά με αυτό . Τι μπορεί να είναι λάθος ? 

Ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------

